# Impellar kits



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

I have seen vast improvements in snow removal with the addition of impellar kits on two stage blowers. I'm not sure I would install them on my machines for my concern would be overworking the design capacity of the engine , and two , would it not introduce an added imbalance on the rotating assembly . Do you think that is a valid concern?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think it ads any extra load to the engine. At most maybe slightly until they break in if you install them too tight.

As for the balance you should keep all the parts the same and keep them on opposite blades to keep the balance pretty even. The truth is once you get snow and ice in there the impeller isn't really balanced very well anyway.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Guys been running them for a few years now and nothing has come up about overworking their machines. No balance problems either. I've made my own and also used the actual clarence kit and they both work well. I think you'd know by the sound of your engine if you were overworking it. As SHRYP said though. Don't install it too tight.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I also have been running homemade impeller kits for years with no issues. You will know when you are working the engine too hard. If performance starts to drop off from overworking either select a lower gear or take a smaller bite.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bob Cat said:


> I have seen vast improvements in snow removal with the addition of impellar kits on two stage blowers. I'm not sure I would install them on my machines for my concern would be overworking the design capacity of the engine , and two , would it not introduce an added imbalance on the rotating assembly . Do you think that is a valid concern?


When you do the install you are merely closing the gap with your impeller namely the rubber should only touch the housing.
Clarence impeller kits are in your own city, maybe pay them a visit?
Good Luck


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

'Closing the Gap"....Always wondered if Mfr's calibrate that gap , maybe for marketing purposes, like allowing larger frame machine using same smaller HP engine...and thus wider gap on impeller..and customer feeling they bought a bigger machine ? Gap does seem to vary among models....I have not installed on mine...Have seen a few blown connecting rods on Tecumsehs -- didn't really feel like adding a reason..


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Tec blown connecting rods can be traced to poor oil changing procedures, lack of oil and tilting the blower. You can do the same with a Briggs, just more of the Tecs around and they get the bad mouth


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I've seen many impeller kits.....I like the Teflon or plastic cutting boards....as for me, it's the impeller housing that is most important. however I favor the cutting boards for attaching to my impeller.....I'm still looking for a epoxy coating to both the housing and the impeller to help slick both surfaces.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I've seen many impeller kits.....I like the Teflon or plastic cutting boards....as for me, it's the impeller housing that is most important. however I favor the cutting boards for attaching to my impeller.....I'm still looking for a epoxy coating to both the housing and the impeller to help slick both surfaces.


What are the Teflon or plastic cutting boards?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Materials*



Chuck2 said:


> What are the Teflon or plastic cutting boards?


Take a look at places with cooking or sewing supplies. There are things like plastic self-healing cutting boards there along with various others. Some are rigid material while others are flexible.

I've used the thicker kitchen ones to make tablesaw throat inserts for a few years. Very slick and easy to shape but these are very rigid material and about 1/2" thick.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Any comments on impeller gap [varying widely].....? Designed in ? Has anyone else ever noticed wide gaps on small HP machine...Ex: 5HP Sears 23 " wide, Believe it was a 5hp 21" Toro small gap...Just curious..! Don't have either machine presently...


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

The gap has to be engineered into the machine and I don't think it's wise to defeat that aspect of the design. Maybe I'm giving the designers more credit than they deserve.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Bob Cat said:


> The gap has to be engineered into the machine and I don't think it's wise to defeat that aspect of the design. Maybe I'm giving the designers more credit than they deserve.


My guess is that the better machines have a smaller gap because their manufacturing is more precise and allows closer tolerances. I can't imagine designers wanting larger tolerances that result in a machine that doesn't handle slush because they think it is a better idea. 
As I said this is just a guess.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That gap isn't designed in it's just a gap between moving parts. The bigger that gap is the more chance you have of getting something caught in there and jamming the impeller and or bowing out the housing. The impeller kit is an improvement and isn't defeating any designed in element only overcoming a weakness. Blowers modified with the kit work better in all kinds of snow.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

I know impellar kits do work as claimed and I know they will make your blower work harder which may not be a good thing if you are already working your machine hard. I have older machines and I find as long as the compression is good and the belts are fitted properly there is no need for impellar kits.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bob Cat said:


> I have seen vast improvements in snow removal with the addition of impellar kits on two stage blowers. I'm not sure I would install them on my machines for my concern would be overworking the design capacity of the engine , and two , would it not introduce an added imbalance on the rotating assembly . Do you think that is a valid concern?





Bob Cat said:


> I know impellar kits do work as claimed and I know they will make your blower work harder which may not be a good thing if you are already working your machine hard. I have older machines and I find as long as the compression is good and the belts are fitted properly there is no need for impellar kits.


 With normal compression and good belts, it has nothing to do with impeller kits installed properly. The impeller and housing GAP is what one should mind of, especially on older machines where the manufacturers did not clue on their importance and mind you it is the operators decision when he has to unclog wet heavy snow every 5 minutes as it is almost unheard of with a properly installed kit or if your impeller housing gap is within 3/16".
Just saying with many aficionados saying the same.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Bob Cat said:


> I have seen vast improvements in snow removal with the addition of impellar kits on two stage blowers. I'm not sure I would install them on my machines for my concern would be overworking the design capacity of the engine , and two , would it not introduce an added imbalance on the rotating assembly . Do you think that is a valid concern?


 
my take on impeller kits- good idea, definite improvement

downside- cost, labor to install. added weight to engine, frictional drag, robs some horsepower. maintenance- yet another conglomeration of parts that will eventually wear and need to be replaced. and if you remove them, you have an impeller that's drilled full of holes. so once you drill it, now you must run an impeller kit forever after. one final negative, the impeller kit will throw rocks and debris in a bullet like fashion, compared to just lobbing it from the impeller. if you get in the way, it's gonna hurt. if a window, house, car gets in the way, it's gonna do likewise...

to date I have not installed any on my vintage machines. this winter has turned out to be all talk, no action. it's a snow dud so far. in 2 months it will begin warming up again.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> downside- cost, labor to install. added weight to engine, frictional drag, robs some horsepower. maintenance- yet another conglomeration of parts that will eventually wear and need to be replaced. and if you remove them, you have an impeller that's drilled full of holes. so once you drill it, now you must run an impeller kit forever after. one final negative, the impeller kit will throw rocks and debris in a bullet like fashion, compared to just lobbing it from the impeller. if you get in the way, it's gonna hurt. if a window, house, car gets in the way, it's gonna do likewise...
> 
> to date I have not installed any on my vintage machines.


 I wince at this kind of negativity that has no foundation.

- frictional drag? the kit is meant to barely touch the housing
- drilled full of holes? 3 holes of 3/16" per impeller
- throw rocks like a bullet? the impeller has 1/4 to 1/2" longer which has the same lobbing effect albeit longer arc of 10 ft?

- Lastly most negative remarks come from people who don't have any installed maybe ask the ones that have them. MHO.


----------



## MuncieM22 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm with Kiss4aFrog, I have them on 3 of my blowers; '69, '87, '90, units and I am the envy of my neighbors when I load the snow on my roof!!!!!?????..........Happy New Year!!!........


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> my take on impeller kits- good idea, definite improvement
> 
> downside- cost, labor to install. added weight to engine, frictional drag, robs some horsepower. maintenance- yet another conglomeration of parts that will eventually wear and need to be replaced. and if you remove them, you have an impeller that's drilled full of holes. so once you drill it, now you must run an impeller kit forever after. one final negative, the impeller kit will throw rocks and debris in a bullet like fashion, compared to just lobbing it from the impeller. if you get in the way, it's gonna hurt. if a window, house, car gets in the way, it's gonna do likewise...


Nah. Not a'tall. I bet I can take my impellers off and those tiny holes aren't going to make any difference worth noting. Sure they're causing a little more drag on the machine... when throwing snow. Mine aren't actually rubbing the drum but there's no room for anything else. 
Ya know, nobody has to install an impeller kit on their machine but if there was a poll set up for those who are happy they installed them and those who are sorry the results would be interesting. I'm certainly not sorry they're on my 5/21 Toro but if I didn't like it I'd just take it off. No problem.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

My final say on impellar kits. If you are trying to restore your blower to original performance ,I wouldn't resort to impellar kits as the saviour....something else is not right. The original gap does not vary significantly due to wear radially or axially. Impellar kits as I said do work as stated, but at what ,sometimes unforeseen ,cost down the road. 
If the original performance of the blower is unacceptable ,maybe a different blower would be a better choice.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bob Cat said:


> My final say on impellar kits. If you are trying to restore your blower to original performance ,I wouldn't resort to impellar kits as the saviour....something else is not right. The original gap does not vary significantly due to wear radially or axially. Impellar kits as I said do work as stated, but at what ,sometimes unforeseen ,cost down the road.
> If the original performance of the blower is unacceptable ,maybe a different blower would be a better choice.


 Bob Cat, it is nothing of the sort as one sees its value very much when you would hit wet and sloshy snow without clogging and if in regular snow you just see it thrown farther. It is not based on the snow blower performance per say but in its enhancement, that's all.
Most experienced operators goes by the sound of the engine so as to not lug it too hard and with an impeller kit it is no different.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lots of good comments on the Gap...Doubtful thou if we'll ever know for sure , if the gap is designed in "blow-by" for sales marketing purposes...or simply an oversight, or concern for debris ejecting, etc.. and of no concern to the engineer..[unless we actually hear from mfr engineer]..However, Noticing the big box store influence on "price" and competition between brands...it would not surprise me if it is designed for ability to use smaller engine on a wider bucket, and gain a Sales advantage...And thinking the average snowblower "owner today" is Not a knowledgeable, routine user, that's conscience of engine load.... .Kinda leaning to what Bobcat said, "down the road costs" . I'll add: can vary..depending on what bucket size and HP you started out with..


----------

